
Hosting Asp.Net Core Applications on Windows Server Core - domysee
https://www.domysee.com/blogposts/blogpost%2019%20-%20hosting%20asp/
======
randomerr
Good read. For our organization we use IIS and Nginx as a reverse proxy. Each
separate instance of the Kestrel server in .NET Core runs on it's own port and
gives us for flexibility.

Web server implementations in ASP.NET Core [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/aspnet/core/fundamentals/se...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/aspnet/core/fundamentals/servers/?tabs=aspnetcore2x)

Setup IIS with URL Rewrite as a reverse proxy for real world apps.
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/friis/2016/08/25/setup-
iis-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/friis/2016/08/25/setup-iis-with-url-
rewrite-as-a-reverse-proxy-for-real-world-apps/)

NGINX Reverse Proxy [https://docs.nginx.com/nginx/admin-guide/web-
server/reverse-...](https://docs.nginx.com/nginx/admin-guide/web-
server/reverse-proxy/)

